# Shephard Mi Maple syrup fest car show.



## alleyyooper (May 3, 2018)

I am not sure just what they measure for the figure they posted for the maple surup harvested 2018. But the sign said over 2800 gallons, up from 2017.

It was 31F when we arrives at 8:30 AM with a wind chill of 26F. There was a very strong north wind so we were happy to find out the main street of town runs east to west and the buildings did bloch the wind some. Still I was wishing I had wore my long johns at least and possiably my snowmobiling coat and bibs.
There were over 200 cars and trucks at the show, but only 152 regustered. 

Cars and trucks were lined up on 3 city blocks part way down 4 side streets and a bit of city parking lot.


Pure Pontiac.


----------



## alleyyooper (May 3, 2018)

Lots of trucks, one for every one who likes trucks.






I don't think this one has been over the road in a while.


----------



## alleyyooper (May 3, 2018)

Rather surprized so few Oldsmobiles since the show is north of Lansing and A lot of Oldsmobles were built there.


----------



## alleyyooper (May 3, 2018)

Want to buy a hot rod Chevy Vega? It is in Mt. Pleasant Mi.












It took a hardy soul to drive this one to the show. It was 29F at my house when we left and drove thru rain in Flint Mi.


----------



## alleyyooper (May 3, 2018)

This old Chevy Deluxe was complete with curb feelers. Back in the 50's many towns had parallel parking on main street the curb feelers got you very close to the curb with out hitting it.




























Very clean orginal Plymouth, Only a paint job away.


----------



## alleyyooper (May 3, 2018)

You always see street rods at shows. Some are above all the rest like this one.






As said before a truck for every one, this one is only a paint job away form spectacluar.
































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (May 3, 2018)

The orginal compact car I do believe. Every Metro I have ever seen is this color. I used to see a street rod version in Lake Orion on my way to work a lot and it was this color.














































Al


----------



## alleyyooper (May 3, 2018)




----------



## alleyyooper (May 3, 2018)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (May 3, 2018)

Mercury Cougar's are rare cars at most shows. Over grown more comfort Mustangs.


















You may have noticed a lack of Mustang, Camaro, Corvettes, and Chevelle pictures. I normally do not take a picture of them as there are so many at shows some times I get the feeling I am walking in a 1965's thru 70's dealers lot.





Al


----------



## 1Alpha1 (May 4, 2018)

Great pics as always. Thanks for sharing.............


----------



## alleyyooper (May 4, 2018)

I fought my prevouis camera all last summer at car shows. It didn't have a view finder only the display and in the sun shine many times you could not see to objects you were wanting to take a photo of. 
so for my birthday and christmas 2017 I bought my own presant a cannon Rebel T6 with two lens. 
I do wish it would have came with 2 28MM wide angle lens but the small lens seems to be working OK for me.
A 28MM wide angle lens is a very costly idem to buy, Just keep watching for a used one to show up.

Thanks for the nice comments.

 Al


----------



## milkman (May 4, 2018)

Enjoyed all the pics, should have clicked the "like" on each one so instead of going back, I am officially liking them all here. 

LIKE!!!!!!


----------



## alleyyooper (May 4, 2018)

I much rather have comments than likes. 

 Al


----------

